# لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!



## فراشة مسيحية (12 أبريل 2008)

*++++++++++++++++++*
*للدرجة دي بتخافوا من علامة الصليب ؟*

*طاب لية ؟*

*انتم كما قال الكتاب المقدس عنكم :*

[q-bible]
*كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 1 العدد 18 *

*فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ *
[/q-bible]


----------



## man4truth (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

*دائما يخاف الشبيطان من الصليب 
فهو الذى سحق تحته
شكرا على الموضوع​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



ابو الجماجم قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> نحن لا نخاف سوى الله سبحانه و تعالى
> 
> ...


*اية بقى دخل ردك دا بالموضوع* ؟

*تنكر انك بتخاف من علامة الصليب*


----------



## antonius (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

طبعا يخافون...فالشيطان يخاف النور ويهرب للظلمة والخبث دائما


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

طبعا فراشه لازم يخافوا من علامه الصليب لانه قوة الله
وطبعا الشيطان الساكن فيهم اكيد لازم يخاف منه قوة الله اللي هزيمته بعلامه الصليب
حاشا لي ان افتحر اللي بصليب رب المجد يسوع المسيح
ميرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## اسامه فوزي (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

*الصليب هوه علامه النصره التي تزلزل ممالك الشيطان
ربنا يحفظنا تحت رايه صليبه دائما 
وشكرا ليكي يا فرشتنا*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

*مان , سويت , نيفو , اسامة*

*مشكورين يا ولاد الملك على الردود الرائعة *

*ربنا يبارككم و يحفظكم*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



ابو الجماجم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا اخاف الصليب ماهذه الخرفات
> 
> ...



على فكرة...

دى مش خرافات دى الحقيقة مش أكتر !!

بس الخوف بيظهر فى صورة عصبية وتوتر منكم :2:

طيب ممكن أعرف ليه أول حاجة هيعملها عيسى انه هيكسر الصليب ؟ 

موضوعك جميلة يا فراشة ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



ابو الجماجم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا اخاف الصليب ماهذه الخرفات
> 
> ...


 
*لما انت مابتخافش من الصليب*

*اية تعليقك على الصورة المرفقة بالموضوع ؟*

*بالبنط العريض احذر الصليب*

*هل مثلآ واحد مجنون عمل الاعلان دا بيحذركم من حاجة مابتخوفش !!*

*ولا انت بتقاوح وبس ؟*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

*ابو الجماجم قصة اية اللي حاططها في الموضوع ؟*

*هو دا ردك على اسئلتنا تدخل في موضوع تاني !!!*

*عاجز عن الرد اسكت بلاش تشتييت*

*و اي رد خارج الموضوع هايتحزف ذي دا*


----------



## danielgad (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

ارجوكم اعذروا اخوتنا غير المسيحيين و كونوا بطئي الانفعال معهم لان اعلان الحق الالهي هو عمل الروح القدس " لا يستطيع احد ان يقول  "يسوع رب" إلا بالروح القدس " و ايضا " اني اعمل في وسطكم عملا ان اخبركم به احد لا تصدقونه " وايضا "من صدق خبرنا و لمن استعلنت ذراع الرب" كل هذه الآيات تدفعنا ان نشكر الله لاجل نور الحق الذي اعلنه لنا و ان نعلنه في ردودنا علي كل من يسأل  او حتي يدعي السؤال . وسيقبل المسيح  ويعلن الحق له كل من يطيع و اما عن تابعي اله هذا الدهر فقد عميت عيونهم واذهانهم  و اذ هم يدعون الابصار فإذ هم عميان لا يبصرون.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

*الله يا دانيال ردك روعة ربنا يباركك*

*مارو ميرسي حبيبتي على مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## sony_33 (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

علامة الصليب عدو الشيطان​


----------



## sameh7610 (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

موضوع جميل اووووووى يا فراشة
وفعلاً الشيطان دائماً يخاف من الصليب
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

*سوني و سامح ميرسي لمروركم يا ولاد الملك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



ابو الجماجم قال:


> لانكم تعبدون الصليب مع الله و هذا شرك و كفر و عصيان اعرفت ليه و بعدين انا بكتب الرد بكل ثقة و من غير عصبية و توتر لاني ادعوا الى الحق و انتم في ضلاله


*يعني انتوا بتخافوا من علامة الصليب علشان احنا بنعبد الصليب مع الله*

*لا اجابة فظيعة بصراحة مالهاش حل :smile02*

*طاب احنا مش بنعبد الصليب و هاتلي واحد مسيحي يقولك احنا بنعبد الصليب *

*كفاياكم افتراءات علينا كدا عيني عينك*

*ولا انتوا تكدبوا الكدبة و تصدقوها :act23:*

*ردك يا استاذ يوحي انك طفل عمرة لا يتجاوز ال4 سنوات ..*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



ابو الجماجم قال:


> اردت ان اوضح لكم بان المسيح بشر مثلنا و ليسى كما تدعون


*ومال ردك دا بالموضوع ؟!*


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

للى بيقول احنا بنعبد الصليب لا ياخى الغالى احنا نعبد المسيح اللة الظاهر فى الجسد فققط والصليب رمز فخر لينا وقوة انة رب المجد غلب الشيطان والموت على الصليب

كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 1 العدد 18 

فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ


----------



## Scofield (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



ابو الجماجم قال:


> لانكم تعبدون الصليب مع الله و هذا شرك و كفر و عصيان اعرفت ليه و بعدين انا بكتب الرد بكل ثقة و من غير عصبية و توتر لاني ادعوا الى الحق و انتم في ضلاله



*
الضلالة دى اللى انت و اهلك و كل المسلمين فيها لانكم ضليتم طريق الحق و كذبتم الله و تصدقون بدلا منه انسان فانى مات مقتول على يد أمرأة و ترك كالكلب يتعفن 3 ايام و يمكن اكثر حتى انتفخت بطنه و لم تستطع الجزيرة العربية او الدول المجاورة تحمل ريحته النتنة فدفنوه
*


----------



## بنت الجزائر (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

***************
*حرر للخروج عن الموضوع*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*فراشة مسيحية*


----------



## غير مسيحى (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

**************
حرر للخروج عن الموضوع*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*فراشة مسيحية*


----------



## بنت الجزائر (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

**************
حرر للخروج عن الموضوع*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*فراشة مسيحية*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



غير مسيحى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه طيب كنت نقى حاجه مفيده اتكلم فيها
> اولا الصليب ده انتم بس الى تخافو منه عشان المعتقدات بتاعتكم بتقول كده لكن احنا نخاف منه على اى اساس ولو سمحتم لما حد يكتب ايه قرانيه ولا حديث يكتب التفسير بتاعه من نفس الكتاب الى نقل منه مش يفسره هو على مزاجه


*احنا بنخاف من الصليب !! انت عبيط ولا اية ؟*
*وانت بتنكر انكم بتخافوا منة طاب الصورة اللي حطاها في الموضوع دي اية*
*مين اللي عاملها و بيحذركم من الصليب مش مسلمين زيكم ؟*
*اة يا خوافين *


----------



## ارووجة (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

اي احسن لا يلبسوو ملابس عليهاا اشارة الصليب....
مابيستحقووووووو هيدول الكفار"المسلمين"العفنين  يلبسوو شي عليه اشارة الصليب الطاهر 
نحنا اصلا منرفض المسلمين يلبسو شي عليه اشارة الصليب

اللي بدو يحمل اشارة الصليب  لازم يكون قد هالحمل...
اشارة الصليب مش منظـر والا اكسسوارات...لأ...


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

*اكيد احسن يا اروجة مايستهلوش يلبسوها او يمسكوها*

*و يسلام كمان يلغوا مادة الرياضيات من تعليمهم علشان علامة + :t33:*


----------



## ارووجة (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



> و يسلام كمان يلغوا مادة الرياضيات من تعليمهم علشان علامة +




ههههههههههههههههههه :t33:


----------



## eng_hady (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

**************
حرر لقلة الأدب و للخروج عن الموضوع*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*فراشة مسيحية*


----------



## eng_hady (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

******************
*الرد يكون بأدب يا مسلمة انتي*
*واحذرك من تكرار كلمة كفار تاني في الموضوع والا مصيرك الطرد*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*فراشة مسيحية*


----------



## eng_hady (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

*************
*ماقلنا بلاش خروج عن الموضوع*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*فراشة مسيحية*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

*العضو eng_hady*
*لو خرجت عن الموضوع مرة تاني هاوقفك اسبوع لتتعلم الزوق و النظام فيهم و ترجع ترد*
*عندك سؤال شبة اطرحهم في مكانهم*
*اتعلم النظام*


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

فعلا ضحكني اقتراح إلغاء مادة الرياضيات، أنا مرة اقترحت على واحد زميلي فعلا من فترة طويلة يلغوا الرياضيات، لأنه ما بيحبش علامة الصليب في أي مكان. فقلت له طيب لو الموضوع عاملك مشكلة كبيرة للدرجة دي، يبقى يلغوا علامة الزائد من الرياضيات عشان تستريح، ويكون فيه طرح وقسمة وضرب بس بدون جمع.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

*كدا هايرجعوا لعصر الجاهلية تاني :t33:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

*انا عايزة اعرف حاجة بس يا ريت يا اسحاق لو تعرف الاجابة عليها*

*بيحصل كتير قوي قوي ابقى واقفة في مكان فية زحمة زي الجامعة او المحطة*

*وتبقى واحدة مسلمة واقفة قدامي و عينها تيجي على الصليب اللي انا لابساة*

*الاقي ملامح وشها كل اتغير و كشرت و لفت وشها !!*

*طيب ليييييييييييييية بتحس باية لما بتشوف الصليب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

بس أنا بعتقد الموضوع ممكن يكون كراهية للصليب أكثر منه خوف. أو خوف بيعمل كراهية أو كراهية بتسبب الخوف، يعني حاجة زي كده.


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

فعلا كلامك صحيح، الله يكون في العون. هو عموما هو ده برده ممكن يرجع للتربية وعلامة على ان الإنسان عير ناضج، لأن المفروض الإنسان الناضج المتعلم يكون عنده قدرة على تقبل الغير باعتبارهم بشر بالدرجة الأولى.


----------



## captin_black (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

**************
*حرر لقلة الادب المحمدية *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*فراشة مسيحية*


----------



## Sm!le 4 me (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

ليش عاملين قصة كبيرة 
وهي ما بتستاهل 

يعني هسه بخافوا او لاء 

لشو بدكم توصلوا ؟؟
والا بس هيك 
حابين تغلطوا على المسلمين وبس !!! 


انا بجاوبكم بدل المسلمين عشان ترتاحوا
ومش من ناحية دينية من ناحية عقلانية 

هسه مثلا انا مسلم ليش البس رمز المسيحية وهو الصليب
هسه انتي اللي كاتبة الموضوع بتقبلي تلبسي هاي ما بعرف شو بسموها اللي بلبسوها اليهود على راسهم انتي او اي مسيحي
طبعا لاء والسبب انو رمز لغيركم فليش تلبسوه 

وخلص انتهت القصة وبلاش حكي زايد بدون فائدة


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

وهو موقف زي ده أكيد بتمري بيه فراشة كل يوم، وهذا جزء من معاناة المسيحيين وعلامة على عدم التسامح من جانب المسلمين، يعني مثلا لو فيه علامة صليب على تي شيرت واحد مسلم لابسه، ايه الضرر. خصوصا ان الصليب بيكون جزء من شعار مثلا دولة أو علمها. يعني يطلبوا من الدولة تلغي علمها أو تغيره.


----------



## captin_black (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

الله عليكى وعلى ردك الجميل اختى فى الله


----------



## captin_black (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

محدش قالك ولا قال لدول شيلو العلم 
بس احنا حرين نلبس الى احنا عايزه


----------



## captin_black (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

**************
حرر لقلة الادب المحمدية*
*_______________*
*فراشة مسيحية*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



اسحاق الباحث قال:


> بس أنا بعتقد الموضوع ممكن يكون كراهية للصليب أكثر منه خوف. أو خوف بيعمل كراهية أو كراهية بتسبب الخوف، يعني حاجة زي كده.


 


اسحاق الباحث قال:


> فعلا كلامك صحيح، الله يكون في العون. هو عموما هو ده برده ممكن يرجع للتربية وعلامة على ان الإنسان عير ناضج، لأن المفروض الإنسان الناضج المتعلم يكون عنده قدرة على تقبل الغير باعتبارهم بشر بالدرجة الأولى.


 


اسحاق الباحث قال:


> وهو موقف زي ده أكيد بتمري بيه فراشة كل يوم، وهذا جزء من معاناة المسيحيين وعلامة على عدم التسامح من جانب المسلمين، يعني مثلا لو فيه علامة صليب على تي شيرت واحد مسلم لابسه، ايه الضرر. خصوصا ان الصليب بيكون جزء من شعار مثلا دولة أو علمها. يعني يطلبوا من الدولة تلغي علمها أو تغيره.


 
*شكرآ يا اسحاق على الرد *

*و كما قال الكتاب المقدس عنهم *

*[Q-BIBLE] 
كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 1 العدد 18 

فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ 
[/Q-BIBLE]*


----------



## captin_black (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

**************
حرر لقلة الادب المحمدية
_______________*
*فراشة مسيحية*


----------



## Sm!le 4 me (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

**************
حرر لقلة الادب المحمدية
_______________*
*فراشة مسيحية*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



Sm!le 4 me قال:


> ليش عاملين قصة كبيرة
> وهي ما بتستاهل
> 
> يعني هسه بخافوا او لاء
> ...


*اولآ مش انت اللي تنهي الموضوع و تقول خلاص*
*ثانيا محدش طلب منكم تلبسوا الصليب لانكم ماتستاهلوا تلبسوة او تلمسوة او حتى تشوفوة بعيونكم دي*
*و برضة مارادتش على سؤال لية بتخاف من علامة الصليب يا مسلم ؟*


captin_black قال:


> الله عليكى وعلى ردك الجميل اختى فى الله


*هو فين دا الرد الجميل !!!*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



captin_black قال:


> محدش قالك ولا قال لدول شيلو العلم
> بس احنا حرين نلبس الى احنا عايزه


*انت بتفهم ازاي ؟*
*حد قالكم البسوا الصليب ؟*
*الموضوع صعب فهمة للدرجادي !!!*
*يارب ارحم *


----------



## take it easy (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

************
*خروج عن الموضوع*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*فراشة مسيحية*


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

الشيء اللي ما فيهوش جدال ياجماعة، ان المسلمين بتتغير مشاعرهم أو حالتهم الداخلية بمجرد رؤية الصليب، أما إذا كان خوف أو اي شيء تاني فبصراحة مش عارف. بس الغريب ان المسلمين لا يؤمنون بمسألة الصلب  من الأساس، طيب يبقى ليه بيخاوفو أو يزعلوا أو يكرهوا أو يضايقوا من الصليب. يعني أقصد أقول انه المفروض لا يتأثروا برؤيته طالما لا يؤمنون به، يعني المفروض يعتبروه مثلا زي أي علامة زائد في كتاب حساب بيمروا عليها بدون ما تغير مشاعرهم. لكن ده ما بيحصلش. لأني أفتكر مرة واحد أعرفه باع سجادة كانت لسه زوجته اشترتها لأن عليها علامة الصليب. بالرغم من أن الصليب اللي كان على السجادة كان جزء من زخرفة عادية بتستخدم أشكال مختلفة من بينها الصليب. 
مع إني أظن ان المفروض ان دي إهانة للصليب ان يداس عليها على الأرض لكن هو ما فهمش كده، يعني كان المفروض بحكم موقفه المعادي للصليب انه يرحب بوجوده على السجادة لكن ده ما حصلش وهو ما فهمش كده وفهم انها إهانة له هو ان الصليب يكون مرسوم على السجادة اللي الناس بتمشي عليها.
يعني فعلا شيء غريب جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا. 
يا ريت تشاركوني أراءكم في ذلك الرأي. فين هي المشكلة أو ليه فعلا المسلمين بياخدو موقف معادي من الصليب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مسيحي بجد (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

هوالموضوع يافراشة دة مش غريب عليهم بس المشكلة انى محدش فيهم هيفهم معنى كلمة الصليب لانى الصليب ليهم كراهية وانى احنا مشركين الى الله فمهما تتكلمى مش هتلاقى رد لانى مفيش رد منهم هيكون غير زيادة الكراهية لينا وبس وذى ماقال الكتاب (فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ) علشان كدة من رأي الكلام معاهم مفيش منو فايدة وعلى رأيك احتمال يلغو الجمع من الحساب وربنا يهدى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



اسحاق الباحث قال:


> الشيء اللي ما فيهوش جدال ياجماعة، ان المسلمين بتتغير مشاعرهم أو حالتهم الداخلية بمجرد رؤية الصليب، أما إذا كان خوف أو اي شيء تاني فبصراحة مش عارف. بس الغريب ان المسلمين لا يؤمنون بمسألة الصلب من الأساس، طيب يبقى ليه بيخاوفو أو يزعلوا أو يكرهوا أو يضايقوا من الصليب. يعني أقصد أقول انه المفروض لا يتأثروا برؤيته طالما لا يؤمنون به، يعني المفروض يعتبروه مثلا زي أي علامة زائد في كتاب حساب بيمروا عليها بدون ما تغير مشاعرهم. لكن ده ما بيحصلش. لأني أفتكر مرة واحد أعرفه باع سجادة كانت لسه زوجته اشترتها لأن عليها علامة الصليب. بالرغم من أن الصليب اللي كان على السجادة كان جزء من زخرفة عادية بتستخدم أشكال مختلفة من بينها الصليب.
> مع إني أظن ان المفروض ان دي إهانة للصليب ان يداس عليها على الأرض لكن هو ما فهمش كده، يعني كان المفروض بحكم موقفه المعادي للصليب انه يرحب بوجوده على السجادة لكن ده ما حصلش وهو ما فهمش كده وفهم انها إهانة له هو ان الصليب يكون مرسوم على السجادة اللي الناس بتمشي عليها.
> يعني فعلا شيء غريب جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا.
> يا ريت تشاركوني أراءكم في ذلك الرأي. فين هي المشكلة أو ليه فعلا المسلمين بياخدو موقف معادي من الصليب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*صحيح هما لية بيخافوا منة رغم انهم مش مؤمنين ولا مصدقين قصتة ؟*
*على فكرة يا اسحاق بجد و اسئل فيها اي صديق مسلم ليك*
*الصليب بتخرج منة قوة المسيحي و المسلم بيحس بيها*
*بس المسيحي بيحس بالقوة دي كحماية لية و اطمنان*
*اما المسلم بيحس انها حاجة هاتخنقة كأنها هاتموتة مابيطقش يشوفة و يدور وشة*
*شوف افلام ابونا مكاري يونان وهو بيطلع الشياطين من الناس بقوة الصليب اللي في ايدة*
*هي دي قوة الصليب و بتفرق من شخص مؤمن و شخص هالك غير مؤمن*
*وربنا ينور القلوب*


----------



## danielgad (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

ليه نحس بالغرابة و نزود المشكلة!!
اعكس السؤال للمسيحيين لما يروا واحد ملتحي لحية ضخمة ! او واحدة منقبة بالكامل !!
 هو ده نفس الشعور اللي هو بيحسه  المسلم امام الصليب المدقوق علي الايد او اللي لابساه واحدة مسيحية!!
ارجو ان لا ننساق لمثل هذه المشاعر الجسدية ونعلن محبة مسيحنا من القلب و بكل صدق للملتحي و المنقبة قبل  اظهاره الي اللي لابسة الصليب او اللي داققه علي ايده وبكدا نعلن مسيحنا و مسيحيتنا  الحقيقية!!


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



مسيحي بجد قال:


> هوالموضوع يافراشة دة مش غريب عليهم بس المشكلة انى محدش فيهم هيفهم معنى كلمة الصليب لانى الصليب ليهم كراهية وانى احنا مشركين الى الله فمهما تتكلمى مش هتلاقى رد لانى مفيش رد منهم هيكون غير زيادة الكراهية لينا وبس وذى ماقال الكتاب (فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ) علشان كدة من رأي الكلام معاهم مفيش منو فايدة وعلى رأيك احتمال يلغو الجمع من الحساب وربنا يهدى


*لا بالعكس الموضوع بيحرك قلوب ناس كتيرة بتشغل عقلها و بتبحث عن ربنا الحقيقي و طريق الحياة الابدية*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



danielgad قال:


> ليه نحس بالغرابة و نزود المشكلة!!
> اعكس السؤال للمسيحيين لما يروا واحد ملتحي لحية ضخمة ! او واحدة منقبة بالكامل !!
> هو ده نفس الشعور اللي هو بيحسه المسلم امام الصليب المدقوق علي الايد او اللي لابساه واحدة مسيحية!!
> ارجو ان لا ننساق لمثل هذه المشاعر الجسدية ونعلن محبة مسيحنا من القلب و بكل صدق للملتحي و المنقبة قبل اظهاره الي اللي لابسة الصليب او اللي داققه علي ايده وبكدا نعلن مسيحنا و مسيحيتنا الحقيقية!!


*لا انا اختلف معاك يا دانيال في الرد دا*
*احنا المؤمنيين المسيحيين لما بنشوف واحدة منقبة او واحد بدقن صدقني بيصعبوا عليا*
* لانهم ماشيين في طريق غلط مهما عملوا و صلوا و اخر دا كلة هلاك برضة*
*وللاسف هما فاكرين انهم بكدا بيرضوا ربنا*
*لكن نظرتهم هما لينا*
* هما بيشتموا و يبصوا بطريقة مستفزة و يدعوا علينا و بتحصل و توصل للتف*

*ازاي بقى بتقارن نظرتنا ليهم بنظرتهم لينا يا دانيال ؟!*
*هو المسيح علمنا كدا برضة ؟!*


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

هو فعلا أنا سمعت عن مسلمين بيطلبوا العلاج من أمور الجن والحاجات دي في الكنائس. وكمان شاهدت على موقع يوتيوب قسس بيعالج فتاة مسلمة داخل الكنيسة بالصليب وظاهر من الفيديو ومن خلال الملابس إن كمان فيه مسلمين كتير في الكنيسة. وهذا الشيء اللي أنا استغربته فعلا قبل فترة. 
هي فعلا شيء عجيب.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

*كتير يا اسحاق كتير قوي مسلمين بييجوا الكنائس*

*اللي بييجي يطلب زيت بركة و اللي بيطلب مية لقان بركة *

*ومعونات ملابس و كدا*

*و انا في فترة خدمت اخوة الرب و قابلت كتير وكان منهم مسلمين برضة*

*باب الكنيسة مفتوح للجميع صدقني و في الكنيسة مابنفرقش بين مسلم و مسيحي*


----------



## المسلمون على حق (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



اسحاق الباحث قال:


> الشيء اللي ما فيهوش جدال ياجماعة، ان المسلمين بتتغير مشاعرهم أو حالتهم الداخلية بمجرد رؤية الصليب، أما إذا كان خوف أو اي شيء تاني فبصراحة مش عارف. بس الغريب ان المسلمين لا يؤمنون بمسألة الصلب  من الأساس، طيب يبقى ليه بيخاوفو أو يزعلوا أو يكرهوا أو يضايقوا من الصليب. يعني أقصد أقول انه المفروض لا يتأثروا برؤيته طالما لا يؤمنون به، يعني المفروض يعتبروه مثلا زي أي علامة زائد في كتاب حساب بيمروا عليها بدون ما تغير مشاعرهم. لكن ده ما بيحصلش. لأني أفتكر مرة واحد أعرفه باع سجادة كانت لسه زوجته اشترتها لأن عليها علامة الصليب. بالرغم من أن الصليب اللي كان على السجادة كان جزء من زخرفة عادية بتستخدم أشكال مختلفة من بينها الصليب.
> مع إني أظن ان المفروض ان دي إهانة للصليب ان يداس عليها على الأرض لكن هو ما فهمش كده، يعني كان المفروض بحكم موقفه المعادي للصليب انه يرحب بوجوده على السجادة لكن ده ما حصلش وهو ما فهمش كده وفهم انها إهانة له هو ان الصليب يكون مرسوم على السجادة اللي الناس بتمشي عليها.
> يعني فعلا شيء غريب جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا.
> يا ريت تشاركوني أراءكم في ذلك الرأي. فين هي المشكلة أو ليه فعلا المسلمين بياخدو موقف معادي من الصليب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انت بقى عرفت منين مشاعر المسلمين دخلت جوه قلبهم وعرفت ولا بتنجم


----------



## المسلمون على حق (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *صحيح هما لية بيخافوا منة رغم انهم مش مؤمنين ولا مصدقين قصتة ؟*
> *على فكرة يا اسحاق بجد و اسئل فيها اي صديق مسلم ليك*
> *الصليب بتخرج منة قوة المسيحي و المسلم بيحس بيها*
> *بس المسيحي بيحس بالقوة دي كحماية لية و اطمنان*
> ...


قوه مسيحيه يحس بها المسلم ان كان كلامك صحيح برهنى لى بدليل واحد 
او ارينى هذه القوه صح انا ولا غلطان


----------



## المسلمون على حق (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *لا انا اختلف معاك يا دانيال في الرد دا*
> *احنا المؤمنيين المسيحيين لما بنشوف واحدة منقبة او واحد بدقن صدقني بيصعبوا عليا*
> * لانهم ماشيين في طريق غلط مهما عملوا و صلوا و اخر دا كلة هلاك برضة*
> *وللاسف هما فاكرين انهم بكدا بيرضوا ربنا*
> ...



عندما يكتب احد شى خارج الموضوع تحذف مشاركته ومه ذلمك فمشاركتك خارجه عن الموضوع 
بس هرد عليكى برده عشان محدش يقول احنا بنتهرب 
اولا يا فراشه لما بتشوفى واحده منقبه ولا واحد بدقن بتقولى انك بتحزنى من اجله فهل طلب منك مسلم هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
كمان احنا يامسلمين مش بيهمنا هذه التفاهات تخافى ما تخفيش انتى حره 
احنا مش بتشتمكو صح طيب انتو كمان مش بتشتمونا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو الاجابه 
وشكرا


----------



## المسلمون على حق (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



اسحاق الباحث قال:


> هو فعلا أنا سمعت عن مسلمين بيطلبوا العلاج من أمور الجن والحاجات دي في الكنائس. وكمان شاهدت على موقع يوتيوب قسس بيعالج فتاة مسلمة داخل الكنيسة بالصليب وظاهر من الفيديو ومن خلال الملابس إن كمان فيه مسلمين كتير في الكنيسة. وهذا الشيء اللي أنا استغربته فعلا قبل فترة.
> هي فعلا شيء عجيب.



لو سمحت لا تقول على من يفعل ذلك سلم


----------



## المسلمون على حق (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *كتير يا اسحاق كتير قوي مسلمين بييجوا الكنائس*
> 
> *اللي بييجي يطلب زيت بركة و اللي بيطلب مية لقان بركة *
> 
> ...



اكرر ما قولته لاسحاق لاتقولو على هؤلاء مسلمون


----------



## المسلمون على حق (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 1 العدد 18 

فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ 

 هذالا من كتابكم  فارونى قوه الله من خلال الصليب ان ككنتم صادقين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



المسلمون على حق قال:


> قوه مسيحيه يحس بها المسلم ان كان كلامك صحيح برهنى لى بدليل واحد
> او ارينى هذه القوه صح انا ولا غلطان


*عايز اية برهان اكتر من افلام ابونا مكاري يونان اللي بتخرج الشياطين و الصليب في ايدة  ؟*
*و اللي قلتة ان اي واحد مسلم بيشوف الصليب على طول وشة بيتقلب و يكشر و يدور وشة ؟*


المسلمون على حق قال:


> عندما يكتب احد شى خارج الموضوع تحذف مشاركته ومه ذلمك فمشاركتك خارجه عن الموضوع
> بس هرد عليكى برده عشان محدش يقول احنا بنتهرب
> اولا يا فراشه لما بتشوفى واحده منقبه ولا واحد بدقن بتقولى انك بتحزنى من اجله فهل طلب منك مسلم هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> كمان احنا يامسلمين مش بيهمنا هذه التفاهات تخافى ما تخفيش انتى حره
> ...


*مش انت يا اخ اللي تعلمني ولا تقولي بطلع من الموضوع ولا لاءة .. اوك ؟*
*و انا مش منتظرة من مسلم يطلب مني*
*دي تعاليم ربنا يسوع المسيح اننا نحب الكل و طالما بنحب الكل لما نشوف حد على خطأ نحزن علية*
*لا احنا مابنشتمش يا اخ انت*


----------



## المسلمون على حق (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *عايز اية برهان اكتر من افلام ابونا مكاري يونان اللي بتخرج الشياطين و الصليب في ايدة  ؟*
> انا لا اصدق كلام افلام عايز دليل لو سمحتى وعايز دليل اخر من هذه على ان هذه القوه ياخ منها السلمون
> *و اللي قلتة ان اي واحد مسلم بيشوف الصليب على طول وشة بيتقلب و يكشر و يدور وشة ؟*
> يا فراشه الكلام ده مش صحيح ولاكن ان كان كذلك فنحن حرين نفعل ما نريد
> ...


ديب لو جبتلك دليل انكم بتعملو كده ايه هيكون ردك


----------



## hani77 (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

*يا اخت فراشه هداكي الله الى الصراط المستقيم ان شاءالله
الصليب قطعه معدنيه لا تملك ضرا و لا نفعا و لا نخاف منها بشيء و لا تهمنا بشيء بل اشفق على من يتمسك بها من دون الله لانه من يريد الله بحاجه يتجه اليه مباشره بالدعاء ليس بينه و بين الله حجاب
( و اذا سألك عبادي عني فاني قريب * أجيب دعوة الداعي اذا دعان ) صدق الله العظيم
و الصوره المرفقه التي وضعتيها بالموضوع ما هي الا خيالات احدهم كخيالات المشرف سكوفيلد الذي يضع اسمه في آيه قرآنيه و العياذ بالله و اعلمي اختي ان الله عزيز جبار ذو انتقام فكلنا محاسبون على اعمالنا يوم القيامه .
و ادعو الله ان تكون الفتاه المسلمه المحجبه بامان في الدول الغربيه و الاوربيه و لا تنتزع منها حق التعلم و العمل و السير بالشارع ايضا لانها فقط ... تضع حجابا *


----------



## hani77 (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

ايضا اختي اذا كانت قوة الله بالصليب فياليت يقوم بابا الفاتيكان بتسخير هذا الصليب لخدمة البشر كاخماد البراكين مثلا و الزلازل و شق الطرق عبر الجبال و البحار 
و شكرا لك على موضوعك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



المسلمون على حق قال:


> كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 1 العدد 18
> 
> فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ
> 
> هذالا من كتابكم  فارونى قوه الله من خلال الصليب ان ككنتم صادقين



*أيوة ده كتابنا...

بس قبل ما أجاوبك على سؤالك 

ممكن أعرف أنت شايف قوة الله تتمثل فى ايه ؟ 

يعنى ايه هى قوة الله اللى انت تقصدها ؟*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



hani77 قال:


> ايضا اختي اذا كانت قوة الله بالصليب فياليت يقوم بابا الفاتيكان بتسخير هذا الصليب لخدمة البشر كاخماد البراكين مثلا و الزلازل و شق الطرق عبر الجبال و البحار
> و شكرا لك على موضوعك


*
ايوة الصليب قوة الله !!

وسؤالى لحضرتك...

هل يستطيع البشر ان يسخر قوة الله ؟؟؟*​


----------



## المسلمون على حق (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

ممكن أعرف أنت شايف قوة الله تتمثل فى ايه ؟
فى حجات كتير طبعا لانه الله قادر على كل شى فهو من يحيى ويميت 
هو الذى يجعل الشجره تنبت بعد ان وضعتى بذره لا قيمه لها 
يعنى ايه هى قوة الله اللى انت تقصدها ؟
ان الله قادر على كل شئ 
سوالى انا بقى هل الصليب يستطيع ان يفعل شئ من هذا الاشياء؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل يحيى ويميت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



المسلمون على حق قال:


> سوالى انا بقى هل الصليب يستطيع ان يفعل شئ من هذا الاشياء؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هل يحيى ويميت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*أيووووووووووة

ومين قال لحضرتك أن الصليب لا يحيى !!

ذكرت معجزات كتير عن الصليب لآحياء الموتى 

شفت بقى انه فعلا قوة الله !!*


----------



## guiltybut (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *++++++++++++++++++*
> *للدرجة دي بتخافوا من علامة الصليب ؟*
> 
> *طاب لية ؟*
> ...



واضح جدا تأثركم بالأفلام الأجنبية وخاصة بتاع الستذئبون


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



guiltybut قال:


> واضح جدا تأثركم بالأفلام الأجنبية وخاصة بتاع الستذئبون



*واضح أكتر تأثركم بالجهل وعدم تشغيل العقل 

مع أحتراااااااامى :smile02

أتكلم فى الموضوع أحسنلك يابنى :nunu0000:​*


----------



## وليم تل (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

قرأت جميع ردود الاخوة المسلمين وللاسف كالعادة لم افهم منها شيئا
الصليب يا اخوتى الاعزاء هو رمز المسيحية وبمعنى اصح هو رمز الفداء
واذا اردتم ان تفهموا معناة ومعنى الفداء هناك اقسام بالمنتدى متخصصة فى ذلك
ومن هنا اسئلكم اليس الهلال هو رمز الاسلام وفى نفس الوقت هو رمز الاة القمر
اذا فماذا تعبدون الرب الخالق ام الاة القمر
فباللة عليكم الشرك منا ام منكم اريد مسلما واحدا يرد على بدون استخدام اياتة
الشيطانية وانما بلغة العقل والمنطق واعذرونى ان قلت ذلك فبها اشياء
لا تخرج من عند اللة ولكنها تخرج فقط من الشيطان
وشكرا فراشة مسيحية
لتعب محبتك
مودتى​


----------



## danielgad (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



> قسس بيعالج فتاة مسلمة داخل الكنيسة بالصليب


هذا العلاج ليس في يد القسيس و لا في الصليب سواء من خشب او دهب الاصل هو قوة دم المسيح في طرد الارواح وعمل المعجزات.
اما ان نقول خلي البابا يستخدم الصليب في منع الزلازل و البراكين فهذا يذكرني بقول ابليس للمسيح "   فتقدم اليه المجرب وقال له ان كنت ابن الله فقل ان تصير هذه الحجارة خبزا​يا اصدقائي المحبوبون العمل هو عمل الله اولا واخيرا و الله يعمل ما يريد بواسطة اولاده ودم المسيح المصلوب هو طريق قبول هؤلاء البشر الخاطئين امام الله ليصيروا ابرارا و تكون صلاتهم مقبولة امامه.
 لاحظوا ان القسيس المذكور ( يقصد ابونا مكاري ) قال اللي عنه مرض يطلب الي الله ويصليله و الله بحسب حكمته يشفيه .
 أي ان الامر بالشفاء في يد الله و ليس في يده !!


----------



## المسلمون على حق (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *أيووووووووووة
> 
> ومين قال لحضرتك أن الصليب لا يحيى !!
> 
> ...



مليش دعوه بالمعجزات ده انتى بتقولى ان الصليب بيحيى ويميت صح 
طيب لو الصليب عمل كده اوعد انى اترك السلام وادخل فى المسيحيه 
بس لو محصلش هتعملى انتى ايه بقى


----------



## المسلمون على حق (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *
> ايوة الصليب قوة الله !!
> 
> وسؤالى لحضرتك...
> ...



سورى يا مدام احنا ماقولناش كده ده الواضح من كلامك وكلام كتابكم 



وليم تل قال:


> قرأت جميع ردود الاخوة المسلمين وللاسف كالعادة لم افهم منها شيئا
> الصليب يا اخوتى الاعزاء هو رمز المسيحية وبمعنى اصح هو رمز الفداء
> واذا اردتم ان تفهموا معناة ومعنى الفداء هناك اقسام بالمنتدى متخصصة فى ذلك
> ومن هنا اسئلكم اليس الهلال هو رمز الاسلام وفى نفس الوقت هو رمز الاة القمر
> ...


يا جماعه ردودنا مش هى اللى ليها معنى بل العكس رددكو هى التى تعبر عن جهلكم 
مين قال لسيدك ان القمر او الهلال شهرنا بتالف سيدك انا شعرنا لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
ونحن لانعبد الا الله وحده لاشريك له بليز يا كابتن لما تبقى تحط رد ابقى اتاكد منه 

طيب انت خايف ليه انى ارد عليك ما القران الكريم


----------



## المسلمون على حق (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



danielgad قال:


> هذا العلاج ليس في يد القسيس و لا في الصليب سواء من خشب او دهب الاصل هو قوة دم المسيح في طرد الارواح وعمل المعجزات.
> اما ان نقول خلي البابا يستخدم الصليب في منع الزلازل و البراكين فهذا يذكرني بقول ابليس للمسيح "   فتقدم اليه المجرب وقال له ان كنت ابن الله فقل ان تصير هذه الحجارة خبزا​يا اصدقائي المحبوبون العمل هو عمل الله اولا واخيرا و الله يعمل ما يريد بواسطة اولاده ودم المسيح المصلوب هو طريق قبول هؤلاء البشر الخاطئين امام الله ليصيروا ابرارا و تكون صلاتهم مقبولة امامه.
> لاحظوا ان القسيس المذكور ( يقصد ابونا مكاري ) قال اللي عنه مرض يطلب الي الله ويصليله و الله بحسب حكمته يشفيه .
> أي ان الامر بالشفاء في يد الله و ليس في يده !!


هذا الرد من الاخ الكريم يدل على جهلكم يا نصارى وعلى ايمان هذا الشحص وشكرا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*



> انا لا اصدق كلام افلام عايز دليل لو سمحتى وعايز دليل اخر من هذه على ان هذه القوه ياخ منها السلمون


ماتصدقش انت حر دي مشكلتك و بعدين وضح كلامك الجملة مش مترتبة  و راجع الحروف انا مش هقرا حرفين و اخمن باقي الكلمة 


> يا فراشه الكلام ده مش صحيح ولاكن ان كان كذلك فنحن حرين نفعل ما نريد


ماتعملوا اللي عايزينة هو حد مسككم !
بس حبيت ابين حقدكم و كرهكم لينا و خوفكم من علامة الصليب


> وما علمكيش ليه حد قالك انى مش بفهم


انت قلت 


> شكرا على حزنك يا فراشه بس ياريت تحزنى على حد غرنا


وانت مالك ؟!


> ديب لو جبتلك دليل انكم بتعملو كده ايه هيكون ردك


محدش طلب منك تجيب ,, لاننا واثقين من نفسنا


----------



## المسلمون على حق (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

بس لدى تعليق على كلامك ان عيسى عليه السلام لم يصلب


----------



## المسلمون على حق (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

**********************
*خروج عن الموضوع مع قلة ادب*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*فراشة مسيحية*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لهذه الدرجة تخافون من علامة الصليب ؟!*

*يفضل السؤال موجود بدون اجابة و اللف و الدوران و التشتييت *​ 
*( لماذا تخافون من علامة الصليب يا مسلمين ) *​ 
*؟؟؟*

*نترك الاجابة ليكم مع نفسكم*

*ويغلق الموضوع*

*وشكرآ لكل المسيحيين اللي اشتركوا بالموضوع*

*ربنا يعوضكم*​


----------

